# finally finished my lights!



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

had a crappy weather day and thought i'd finalize these suckers up







now to work on finishing the tranny swap


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: finally finished my lights! (derracuda)*

They look baaad!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

oh, btw Perl, i turned the highs on, put my hand on the lense... they aren't hot enough to keep my hand from being uncomfortable.... so i may be ok there methinks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

That's cool! (pun intended







)


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

what tranny are you using for the swap? when you're done it would be nice to give a list of all the parts you used for the swap in case anyone else wants to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the lights look real good on your car


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_what tranny are you using for the swap? when you're done it would be nice to give a list of all the parts you used for the swap in case anyone else wants to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the lights look real good on your car










whaaaa... you mean give away all my hard work and research for free??







i'll give ya this... it's largely bolt in so far in the parts department, the electronics haven't been tackled yet. but hopefully soon


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Those lights look like Optimus Prime's eyes...


----------

